# When your Donkeys yawn?



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 30, 2006)

Shake their heads back & forth?

Mine do Everytime !

I have got to capture a picture of it...it would be hilarious :lol:

Do horses do the same thing?


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 30, 2006)

Our donkeys do the same thing! I get a huge kick out of it when I see it... :lol: A couple of our minis that are stalled with the donkeys do it too... I think it's a learned behavior for the minis! :lol:


----------



## Farmhand (Nov 30, 2006)

I really haven't noticed that, but I know that the one is a lot more talkative then the other.


----------



## Shari (Nov 30, 2006)

Ella does that ....she can get darn right silly.

Should of seen her other day when I took her on a trail ride with my DS and Fjord mare and me and Ice mare....boy, I soooo wish I had brought a camera! Was really, really funny....she is such a cheeky buggier!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 30, 2006)

: I HAVE NOTICED IT



: . MY RIDING HORSE IS KINDA DORKY AND HE DOES IT SOMETIMES TOO



: . NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 30, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I haven't noticed Maggie doing it, but Cotton shakes his head when he yawns and he looks like an old man.



: :bgrin He's a funny fella!



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------

